# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  ليوناردو دافنشي .. أعجوبة الفن

## بنت مصر

*عن صورة الموناليزا أرفقها اخي ابن الجنوب
وعن الفنان ليوناردو دافنشي  اقول



لـوحـة ( الـمـونـالـيـزا ) أو ( الـجـيـوكـنـدا ) 
رسـمـت فـي الـفـتـرة ( 1503م - 1505 م ) 
أي مـنـذ ( 500 سـنــة ) 
للـفــنــان الـعـبـقـري : الإيـطـالـي لـيـونـــــــاردو دافــــــنـشـي . 

لـيـونـاردو دافـنـشـي : ( 1452م - 1519م ) .

ولـد عــام 1452م في شهــر ( ابريـل ) , في ايـطـالـيــا .
يـعــد مـن عـمـالـقـة الـفــن في الـعـصـور الـوســطــى , بـل أسـتـاذ أولـئـك الـعـمـالـقـة , كـان عـبـقـريــا ً حـقـا ً 
تـعـددت مـواهـبـــــــــــــــه : فــقــد كـــــــــــــان


* رســـا مـــا ً ( للـبـلاط الـمـلـكــي ) .

* مـهـنـدســـا ً مـعـمـاريـا ً , فـقـد عـمـل تـصـامـيـم عـدة لـكـنـائـس ذات قـبـاب عـالـيـة .

* مـهـنـدســا ً حــربـيـا ً فـقـد عـمـل تـصـامـيـم لأ َلات ومـعـدات حـربـيـة نـفـذت لاحـقـا ً فـقـد سـبـق
الـعـصـور الحـديـثـة في ذلك , عـمل تـصـمـيم لـمـدافـع , وأول مـن خـطـط لـطـائـرة ( الهـيـلوكـُبـتـر )
والـغـواصــة , والـبـاراشـوت , وسيـارة مـدرعـة , كـمـا صـمـم آلـة للـحـفـر , ورافـعـة , وَ مـلابس للـغـوص ,
وَجـهـاز لـقـيـاس سـرعـة الـريـاح . وَ كـذلـك الـدبــابــة , ...... والـكـثـيـر لا تـحـصـى ( دون مـبـالـغـة ) .
* كـمـا اهـتـم ونـبـغ فـي دراسـة فـن الـتـشـريـح , فـلـه الـكـثـيـر مـن ( الإسـكـتـشـات ) تـوضـح ذلـك , كـاد 
أن يـكـتـشـف الـدورة الـدمـويــة . 

* واهـتـم ( بـفـن الـمـنـظـور )الـذي يـحـيـط بـالـمـشـهـد , وهـذا أحـدث نـقـلـة نـوعـيـة فـي الـفـنـون الـتـشـكـيـلـيـة .

* بـالإضــافــة إلـى كـونـه نـحــا تــا ً بـارعــا ً . 

* كـمـا كـان شــاعــرا ً ومـوسـيـقـيـا ً بــارعــا ً , أيـضـا ً مـغـنـيـا ً ذو صـوت عـذب جـمـيــل يـعـجـب بـه مـن يـسـمـعـه . 
.......................................

خـصــائــص أعــمــالــه الـفـنـيـة :
* لـه الـكـثـيـر مـن الأعـمـال غـيـر مـكـتـمـلـة ( اسـكـتـشــات ) .
* اهـتـم بـالـظـل والـضـوء فـي لـوحـاتـه . ( الـتـجـسـيـم ) .
* ايـجـاد الـبـعـد الـثـالـث ( الـمنـضـور ) يـظـهـر جـلـيـا ً فـي أعـمـالـه الـفـنـيـة .
* الـمـسـحـة الـديـنـيـة عـلـى أعـمـالـه .
...............
أشـــهــر أعـمـالـه الـفــنـــيــة :
* لـوحــة الـمـونـــالــيـــــــزا . ( مـتحـف اللـوفــر ) .
* لـوحـة عــذراء الـصـخــور . ( مـتـحـف اللـوفــر ) .
* الـعـشـــــاء الأخـــــــــــيــر . ( دير القـديـسـة مـاريـا ) .

.......................

إلــيــكــم بــعــضــــــــــــا ً مـن أعـــمـــــــالــه :



















هـذه لـوحـة الـعـشـاء الأخــيـر للـسـيـد الـمسـيـح 
( تمثـل آخـر عـشـاء لـه مـع أصـحـابـه قـبـل حادثة الصلب)
اضغط علي الصورة اذا أردت مشاهدتها بحجمها كاملا


تصميم للطائرة الهليكوبتر






البراشوت








وأخيرا هذه صورته كما رسمها بنفسه



على فكرة الموضوع بالكامل منقول
ولكن أعجبني جداااااااااااااااااا

*

----------


## سهرالليالي2006

موصوع تحفة شكراً ................شكراً....................شكراً

----------


## حنـــــان

الموضوع فعلا جميل يا بنت مصر  وفيه مجموعة صور رائعة.
أكتر حاجة عجبتني صور تشريح الانسان والجنين.
تسلم ايدك على النقل.

----------


## a_leader

نقل جميل لموضوع رائع
الف شكر يا بنت مصر

----------


## star law

موضوع اكثر من رائع الف شكر لكى 
 الي الأمام

----------


## ابن البلد

موضوع فعلا رائع
تسلم أيدك يا بسنت 
وشكرا علي النقل

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

بنــت مصـر
موضوع رائع واختيارك للفنان اروع 
الف شكر على مجهودك 
تحياتي لك ...

----------


## Sanzio

موضوع رائع فعلا .  فقد اخترتي اروع فنانين ايطاليا 
تسلم ايدك على النقل لكن اسمحي لي بالاضافه 



ديه صوره له 


نصب تذاكري له 



من لوحاته الأولى بينوس مادوناthe Benois Madonna (1478)



عذراء الصخور النسخة الثانية 



العربة المدرعه من تصميمه 




> http://www.l22l.com/l22l-up-1/d4d1e73ac8.jpg


وهذه اللوحه اسمها " لوحة العشاء الاخير " 



معرفش اسمها والله 



المرأه و العود 


شوارع روما 

فى رعاية الله ،،

----------


## saladino

روعة
شكرا على الاضافة الجميلة

----------


## سموحة

دا ايه الجمال دا ياجماعه

حقيقي الصور تحفه 
تسلم ايديكوياجماعه

بجد جميله جدا

----------


## ريـم

موضوع فعلاً شدني جداً يا بنت مصر ..
لينواردو دا فنشي كان من أعظم الرسامين على مر العصور و قد درسنا عنه و قرأت عنه .. عبقري حقاً ! 
و قد أبدع حقاً في لوحته "العشاء الأخير" إذ أنها رسمت على يد فنانين من قبله لكن صورة دا فنشي امتازت بأنها أظهرت حركة و حيوية على الطاولة و مشهد درامي يوحي بواقئع الحادثة ..  
تحياتي ..

----------

